# Feather Pillow



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Well I have a HUGE problem...... I was washing my Dh's feather pillows yesterday..... Have done so every 3 months for the last 10 years..... Well he had just come in from knocking briars down away from the pasture fence, and said " what's coming out of the washer"? :shrug: 

I was in setting the table for our Sunday supper, really hadn't been payin gmuch attention to the washer..... I went to the back porch.... opened the lid.... AAAGGGHHHH!!!! Feathers EVERYWHERE!!!! :flame: Somehow something tore the pillow..... My Dh got the pillows out, and a majority of the feathers..... He drained the water.... Now I am left with feathers stuck to the inside of the washer..... What's the best way to clean these out.... :help: 

Thanks in advance...... Michelle


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'd let them dry and vacuum them out.

If it is any consolation, many years ago I washed two feather pillows and then put them in the dryer. When I came back to take them out, the dryer door was solid feathers. One had broken open.

It took weeks to get all the feathers out of parts of the dryer!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

ROFL. Such an innocent remark. "What's coming out of the washer?" It's just the way men say things..


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I just wanted to add that after you pull this feat of brilliance DO NOT make the next wash load a load of black clothing. 
~~Dont ask :bash:


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

I just had this vision of feathers poufing out of the washing machine like smoke......  

Someone left a pen in their jeans, and the inside of the dryer now looks like a Rorsh ink blot test met a tie dye shirt......


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

TheBiscuitQueen said:


> I just had this vision of feathers poufing out of the washing machine like smoke......
> 
> Someone left a pen in their jeans, and the inside of the dryer now looks like a Rorsh ink blot test met a tie dye shirt......


Ya that is about it, mine poofed only when I opened it. I even checked it twice mid wash to make sure this didnt happen. The Spin cycle strikes again.

Dont worry about the inside of your dryer. Im betting nobody but you will ever notice it...for years even.


----------

